# Totally CRAZY HUGE Haul!!



## Shaynabalcom (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, this month (mid March to present) I went completely nuts on makeup!! I love makeup, MAC, Ben Nye especially! But I simply LOVE LOVE LOVE all the new eyeshadow palettes going around on Youtube! And I found sooo many more out there than just those being reviewed...so, here is my haul:

I bought an extra 120 palette, and an extra 88 shimmer palette
the new 240 palette, which is really two 120's #01 and #02
the 40 eyeshadow palette (Beauties Factory)
40 lipstick palette
40 lipgloss palette
96 color Wales eyeshadow palette
78 color Wales eyeshadow & Blush palette
28 Neutral nudes palette
Two purse palettes by Manly/Beauties Factory...both have 28 eyeshadows, one has 3 blushes and a highlighter, the other has blush, contour, highlight and brow powder + brushes (but I use my own anyway).
Juicy loves Sephora brush set (these are on sale for half price right now)
Juicy loves Sephora manicure set
MAC Moisturelush face cream
MAC duo mineral shadows (2 of them)
MAC 187 brush (love it)
Revlon age defying liquid foundation
Revlon custom creations liquid foundation
Covergirl / Olay age defying cream foundation
4 new MAC lipsticks and 2 new MAC shadows using the "Back to MAC" program since I depotted ALL my MAC shadows and put them in the palette.

Okay yes I am absolutely NUTS! But I am a hardcore makeup junkie, I love doing reviews on products too, so I just went crazy and ordered everything I liked in the umm...name of reviewing them! LOL  I will say, I love every single palette and would do it again! But as for now? I have enough to keep me busy and in looks for the next 10 years!


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Apr 13, 2009)

Great haul, it must have been in the air because I also did some heavy cosmetics binging in March!


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 13, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 13, 2009)

Wowwwwwwwwwwww thats some serious haulage! Where do you even begin with all those palettes??


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow that is an awesome haul!!


----------



## Shaynabalcom (Apr 13, 2009)

Its like being in a candy store! LOL


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Apr 13, 2009)

I can tell that most Specktra-ites didn't have to pay the tax man like I did :*( Very nice haul.


----------



## Jade09 (Apr 13, 2009)

My goodness! Enjoy your lovely goodies. I was trying to be good myself but I hit up my CCO this weekend and trying like hell not to stop by MAC this week, the temptation is very strong.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats on your huge haul!! I second there being something in the air the last month.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 14, 2009)

nice haul. i haven't hauled in a long time.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 14, 2009)

Awesome goodies! The last time that I had a huge haul is when I was hauling on Hello Kitty. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## jennyfee (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you have a blog where u will review the palettes? Or pics or something??
K thanks!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 15, 2009)

wow!! great haul


----------



## Shaynabalcom (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, I have a website where I review all of the products, you can visit me at:

Shayna Balcom Home Page


----------



## chelsi5 (Apr 28, 2009)

You are probably the happiest girl in the world right now!!! I know I would be if I had all of those goodies!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Apr 28, 2009)

The title is so true! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## callison (Apr 28, 2009)

Goodness, that is enough for years. Enjoy all your goodies!


----------



## Shaynabalcom (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chelsi5* 

 
_You are probably the happiest girl in the world right now!!! I know I would be if I had all of those goodies!_

 
I sure am, but now I went crazier and ordered 2 MORE palettes! a 180 and another that has one full side of shadows, and the other is a full side of blushers!!


----------

